# Cub Cadet 2160 wiring help



## 2men&atrailer (Mar 22, 2011)

i have a question on wiring info 

i have the electric breck down that is offered here http://www.partstree.com/parts/?lc=cub_cadet&mn=2160+Tractor+S%2FN+239%2C001+-+326%2C005&dn=0038900009

it is good but doesn't realy help me

i need to know what should be the reading at each post of the switch of the pto and what should be the reading of the post on the pto

on the one that i have here some one has been hacking at the wireing

i know that the part number for rotary is 12762 for a new switch but don't want to buy anything that is not needed

thanks for the help

i love this place:wave::wave:


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Good morning.Here is the link to the Cub Cadet 2000 series repair manual.Page 272 shows the wiring diagram for the 2165 model.Hope this helps.
http://www.mymowerparts.com/pdf/Cub...b-Cadet-2000-Series-Service-Repair-Manual.pdf


----------

